# Angelika Kallwass



## dieter1989 (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle,
bin neu hier und wollte fragen ob jemand sexy Bilder von Angelika Kallwass hat, denn man findet von ihr kaum Bilder.Ich wollte dieses thema im Forum "gesucht und gefunden" posten, doch habe ich nicht die nötige mindestanzahl an Beiträge dafür.
Hoffe ihr verzeit mir das.

Mfg dieter


----------



## ErwinLinde (18 Juni 2009)

hehehe, also ich weiss ja nicht was du unter sexy Bilder verstehst. Frau Kallwass kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie sich anders ablichten lässt, als man sie vom TV her kennt... 

hier sind zwei Threads mit einigen caps von ihr.

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=96070
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=92730


----------



## dieter1989 (18 Juni 2009)

Danke für die links.
Genau das meinte ich, es gibt leider keine sexy fotos von ihr, dachte vielleicht hat jemand von euch welche...Trozdem danke


----------

